# How hash is made in Afghanistan!



## Grower13 (Jan 2, 2016)

http://youtu.be/WMsNfWC29NI


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 2, 2016)

The dude is in serious need of a pedicure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah thats what I want. Hash made with nasty *** hands and feet. :bolt:


----------



## Kraven (Jan 2, 2016)

That was interesting.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 2, 2016)

Where did he get his original chunks? Is that from dry sift? Love the way he packaged it in the end. LOL


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the Moroccan hash better myself, but that's just me. Its sweeter and smells like incense, or at least it used too long ago when I smoked it.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2016)

,... Cool Thanks....Lotta work..


----------



## Bongofury (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the vid


----------

